# Scent Eliminator



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

Do you guys use it? 

Is it necessary? Does it really help?

I've never used it, but then again I have never bow or muzzy hunted..


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I use it most of the time. I don't really know how much good it does because I've always used it so I have nothing to compare it against, but I figure it can't hurt. However, there is no replacement for playing the wind correctly. I use it hoping the elk will never be downwind in the first place but hoping it will give a few extra seconds in the event that the wind swirls on me.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Cover scents > eliminators. I honest to god, had a elk (calf) come up and lick the back of my neck / hat in a ground blind once. I put gun cleaning patches around me with cow pee on them (crazy stinky stuff), it worked crazy good.


-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

The biggest producer of human scent is the mouth.

It pretty much wicks human scent constantly.

I would not recommend consuming that stuff.

I hear duck tape is a reasonable solution. :mrgreen:


----------



## bj_utah (Aug 28, 2015)

*Chlorophyll*

Breath is the worst offender. My suggestion is to purchase chlorophyll tablets and chew a couple every once in a while. It will eliminate the breath odor in the mouth and from the stomach. Also, if you are REALLY serious about scent, 1-2 weeks before your hunt change your eating habits to vegetables, nuts, grains and fruits and stay away from from heavy spices. When you sweat, you sweat out whatever you have been eating. I do use order eliminators because they don't hurt. Over the years I've had a lot of deer come in that I could have tapped with a bow.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

A fellow hunter turned me on to the idea of "bathing" my clothes in fresh pine smoke. (smoldering green pine needles), and then rubbing my arm pits with fresh sage growth... If you ask me, this method works... I was 30 yards away from my buck and two does this year with the wind blowing directly at them, and they just kept feeding even after they busted me.


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm a major fan of the Dead Down Wind line. It is the only scent control that I have ever used but it works really well. My buddy and I sat a water hole a couple years ago after having used all of the different products (laundry soap, body soap, deodorant, field spray, and breath spray) and we had several bucks come in and drink and play in the water less than ten yards from where we were sitting. My buddy shot a big three point that night that had no clue that we were there.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

bj_utah said:


> Breath is the worst offender. My suggestion is to purchase chlorophyll tablets and chew a couple every once in a while. It will eliminate the breath odor in the mouth and from the stomach. Also, if you are REALLY serious about scent, 1-2 weeks before your hunt change your eating habits to vegetables, nuts, grains and fruits and stay away from from heavy spices. When you sweat, you sweat out whatever you have been eating. I do use order eliminators because they don't hurt. Over the years I've had a lot of deer come in that I could have tapped with a bow.


I ordered some chlorophyll tablets off Amazon, but they still haven't showed up! :sad:

Anyone know of a local place that would sell them in Northern Utah? I tried Wal-Mart with no success..


----------

